# Structural Engineering Solved Problems - Fourth Edition For Sale



## calpal (Dec 3, 2011)

Structural Engineering Solved problems - 4th edition ( from PPI ) by Dale Buckner is available for sale.

The book is very new and never used. Please let me know If any one is interested. Thanks


----------



## manshah (Jan 10, 2012)

Is this the six min solution?

You can contact me at [email protected]



calpal said:


> Structural Engineering Solved problems - 4th edition ( from PPI ) by Dale Buckner is available for sale.
> 
> The book is very new and never used. Please let me know If any one is interested. Thanks


----------

